# AutoCAD 2009 Free Download



## samehhosny (2 أبريل 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/104066707/AutoCAD_2009.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104079091/AutoCAD_2009.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104091446/AutoCAD_2009.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104104054/AutoCAD_2009.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104116788/AutoCAD_2009.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104129973/AutoCAD_2009.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104142538/AutoCAD_2009.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104153904/AutoCAD_2009.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104164228/AutoCAD_2009.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104173374/AutoCAD_2009.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104181469/AutoCAD_2009.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/104185524/AutoCAD_2009.part12.rar


----------



## أروى (2 أبريل 2008)

مرسى ليك
جااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## البحر الأحمر (13 أبريل 2008)

حمله على غير الشير والله ابيه ضروري 2009 ارجوكم او عن طريق الاميل وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Alinajeeb (13 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك كل الخير


----------



## رابح رسام (13 أبريل 2008)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رابح رسام (16 أبريل 2008)

Part7 Et11.12لاءستطيع تحميلها حولة عدة مرات مافى تحميل لو غيرة الروابط لاكان احسن وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمد انور انور (17 أبريل 2008)

نشكرك يا samehhosny على هذا المجهود 
*البرنامج رائع


----------



## ميدو وليد (17 أبريل 2008)

shokran 3ala haza elmaghod bs msh rady ythamel


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس علي نسخة الاتوكاد اخوك محمد علي


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

احلي حاجة ان الاوتو كاد غلب الماكس


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

انا لو بشتغل ماكس هسيبة واشتغل اوتو كاد


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

هايل ياجماعة انا محترف اوتوكاد ممكا اساعد اي حد في اي حاجة في الاوتوكاد


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

مفيش اي حد عاوز مساعدة


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

لو حد عايز


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

يبعتلي رسالة


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

في الايام الجية انا هنزل مشاريع اوتوكاد 2d 3d


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

مفيش حد عاوز يرد


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجماعة


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

ممكن حديرد علية


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

انا هنا لوحدي ولا اية


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (18 أبريل 2008)

باين كدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي انا محمد علي


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

خماتلاعهلهعلهعلعلهعبعغبغبخناتةولاتيء4صثشسل-9


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

لولو جت انا همشي


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو انا محمد


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

ممكن حد يطلب مساعدة مني


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااشباب


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

انا كدة وصلة ل 30 مشركة


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

كدة 31 مشركة


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فرنك محمد علي (19 أبريل 2008)

32 32 32


----------



## محمودفرحات (6 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذه النسخه


----------



## احمد الدمينى (17 أغسطس 2008)

merseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## elkplawy (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك يا برنس


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (18 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت ...اخوك والله عاوز مساعدة في الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد.انا جيد جدا في الاوتوكاد ما عدا الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد
مع جزيل الشكر...ياطيب


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (18 أغسطس 2008)

انا والله عاوز مساعدة فقط لا اعرف الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد على الاوتوكاد
اذا سمحت
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## فراغ (19 أغسطس 2008)

أخي معظم اللنكات ما تشتغل

عموما شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مشعل (21 أغسطس 2008)

Error

فيه مشكلة


----------



## عمر غالي (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## eng_ahmed_057 (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jjustwalking826d9e (11 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز مهندس سامح
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رغم كونى غير مهندس-وياليتنى كنت-ورغم عدم ضرورة الاشتراك بالمنتدى لتحميل البرنامج
الا انى اشكرك جزيلا لتوفير البرنامج مقسم على عدة روابط.. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## makameko (25 أبريل 2009)

shokrannnnnnnnnnnn awyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## lawyer22 (14 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اختيار (12 يوليو 2009)

اولا انا لى عظيم الشرف بالانضمام الى منتداكم العامر دائما واشكركم كثيرا على رسالتكم الجمييييلة للترحيب بشخصى الضعيييييف ------------------------وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء على اوتوكاد 2009 وانا سبق انزلت اوتوكاد 2010 ولكن للاسف الشديد لم استطع للاكتقاشن كووود


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه​


----------



## اختيار (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مسره (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## kh_digital (15 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال يطرح نفسه
هل البرنامج متكرك؟


----------



## sesem_m (22 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed2009 (22 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hisoka44 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

امنور ياباشا والله يخليك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

للاسف مغلق الكل نرجو رفعه على الفورشيرد


----------



## عبدو 1234 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جارى التحميل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سارة المؤيد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

sank


----------



## خالد محمديوسف (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله تعبت بحثا عنه


----------



## godfather1974 (13 يناير 2010)

ماعم بعرف شلون حمل البرنامج ممكن المساعده


----------



## godfather1974 (13 يناير 2010)

ياجماعة ماتحمل معي ممكن المساعده جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عصام الوزان (13 فبراير 2010)

احتاج نسخه اتوكاد ضرورى جداجداجدا


----------



## totostar (22 فبراير 2010)

احنا عاجزين عن الشككككككككككككر أخوك محمود الشيمى


----------



## elgazaly (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزي لك يا باشا مهندس


----------



## اسلام القط (5 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## اسلام القط (5 مارس 2010)

الف شكر
اف شكر


----------



## اسلام القط (5 مارس 2010)

الف شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## hermione (5 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااا جدااااااااااا 
samehhosny* و جزاك الله كل خير يا


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (8 مارس 2010)

*محمد رمضان*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو المناع (9 مارس 2010)

*جارى التحميل جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## eng_samira (12 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## M.F.T (29 مارس 2010)

Mecee becoub


----------



## مطيع يحيى (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## zuaa2000 (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## taha_eng33 (25 مايو 2010)

*100 100*

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## taha_eng33 (25 مايو 2010)

*100 100*

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## steelteam (9 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر ياهندسة على النسخة أنا في أشد الحاجة لها 
مع الشكر 
جمال المنمياوي


----------



## بحبك يا Z (10 يونيو 2010)

عيزه رايكم... تحياتي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202937.html


----------



## anananan (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## م جمال رجب (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكووورررررررررررر جدا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ماجد خزعل (4 أغسطس 2010)

اريد تحميل الاوتوكاد رجاءا يا اصدقاء


----------



## ابو المناع (8 أغسطس 2010)

*جارى التحميل جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ماهرعمران (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير جدا على حسن تعاونكم المثمر البناء ونرجو من الله دوام الرقى والتقدم للمنتدى فى شتى المجالات


----------



## بندرعمر1 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يوفقك*

السلام عليكم
يعطيك الله الف الف الف عافيه يا رب ويسهل لك دروبك في دينك ودنياك
والله اني افتخر فيك اول شخص اشوفه قد كلامه مو مثل الي يطرحون مواضيع وبرامج في منتديات ويحوسوننا حوس وهم ما عندهم سالفه 
الله يخليك لعين ترجيك 
بندر باداود


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (1 مارس 2011)

الوصلة الرابعة لا تعمل


----------



## jassim1974 (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## محمودحنفى1977 (18 مارس 2011)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## zaydon (18 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيكوا الف عافية


----------



## fadilisa (16 أغسطس 2011)

* I could not download please send me anothr link 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10410405...009.part04.rar*


----------



## azmiab (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*Download not available*

*The following download is not available:*

https://rapidshare.com/files/104104054/AutoCAD_2009.part04.rar | *0.00 MB*

*The file of the above link no longer exists. This could be for several reasons:*

The uploader deleted the file.
The file contained illegal *******s and was deleted from our servers by our abuse-team.
The file is incorrect.
The server is busy and can not process the request.


*Buy RapidPro!*


*Unlimited Storage*
Unlimited Storage Time
Encrypted Data Transfer
Buy Now!

*Save File to...*

*...your Computer.*



Download 


*Save File to...*

*...your RapidShare Account.*

javascript:void(1);









save*Please select a subfolder to save the file.*


----------



## azmiab (13 سبتمبر 2011)

رابط اخر للجزء الرابع على الفور شيرد

http://www.4shared.com/file/rrhC_CZm/Autocad_2009part04.html


----------



## 19n2 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سامي ادور (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً علي البرنامج الرائع .*
*بس الجزء الرابع مش موجود يا ريت تنزله.*​


----------



## سامي ادور (21 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة
البرنامج اتحمل وكل حاجة بس عند التسطيب بتظهلر أكتر من رسالة تفيد بعدم وجود بعض الملفات من نوع dll لكن بأختار ignore لغاية ميكمل تسطيب لكن لما أروح أفتحه عشان أشغله بتظهر رسايل متتالية تفيد بعدم وجود بعض ملفات بصيغة dll مثل (acui17res.dll not found)


----------



## alblay (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سامي ادور (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو من سيادتكم الرد علي استفساري السابق !:18:


----------



## المعماري 5 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يريد التحميل 
من فضلك اخي غيرالرابط او عالجة


----------



## Eng GhosT (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزااااااك الله خيراااااا يا بشمهندس


----------



## alkumzary (9 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم فاروق (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك . وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abzarad (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*نشيد الاستقلال**
**الـــــيـــوم نــــرفـــــع رايــــــة* *اســـتــقـــلالــنا** 
**ويــســطــر الــتــاريــخ مــولــد* *شــعـــبــــــــنا* *
**غــــــنـــــــوا لـــــنــــا* *غــــــنـــــــوا لـــــنــــا* *
**يــا نــيـلـنـا** .. **
**يــا أرضــنا الـخـضـتراء يا حـقـل الـسـنا* *
**يـا مـهـد أجـدادي ويا كـنـزي العـزيـز المـقـتـنا* *
**يـا إخـوتـي غـنـوا لـنـا الـيـوم* *
**كـــــرري** .. **
**كــرري تــحــدث عن رجـال كـلأسـود الـضـارية* *
**خـاضـو اللـهـيـب وشـتـتـو كـتـل الـغـزاة الـباغـية* *
**والـنـهـر يـطـفـح بالـضـحايـا بـالـدمتاء الـقـانـيـة* *
**مـا لان فـرسـان لـنا بـل فـر جـمـع الـطـاغـيـة* *
**يـــا إخــوتـي غـنـو لــنـا الـيـوم* *
**ولـيذكـر الــتـاريخ أبـطـلا* *لــنا* *
**عــبـد اللـطـيـف وصـحـبـهو* *
**غـرسـو الـنـواة الـطاهـرة* *
**ونـفـوسـهـم فـاضـت حـمـاسـا كـالـبـحـار* *الـزاخـرة**
**مـن أجـلـنا سـادو الـمـنـون* *
**ولـمـثل هـذا الـيوم كـانـوا* *يـعـمـلون* *
**غـنـو لـهـم يـا إخـوتـي ولـتـحيا ذكـرى الـتـاريـخ* *
**يــا إخـوتـي غـنـو لـنـا الــيـوم* *
**إنـي أنـا الـسـودان أرض* *الـسـؤدد هـذه يـدي* *
**مـلأى بـألـوان الـورود قـطـفـتـها مـن* *مـعـبـدي* *
**من قـلـب إفـريـقـيا الـتي داسـت حـصـون الـمـعـتـدي* *
**خـطـت بـعـزم شـعـوبـها آفــاق فـجـر أوحـد* *
**فـأنـا بـها وأنـا لـها* *
**وسـأكـون أول مـقـتـدي* *
**يـا إخـوتـي غـنـو لـنا الـيوم*​


----------



## abzarad (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*BILL OF QUANTITIES*​​*INTRODUCTION*​
Quantity surveying emerged as a separate profession in Britain in the 19th century. It is simply a task of measuring construction work required to implement the architects' design for new or renovated buildings. The purpose of the work is to produce quantified specifications of works known as Bills of Quantities.
​*OBJECTIVES*​
The objectives of the Bill of Quantities are: (1) to provide sufficient information on the quantities of Works to be performed to enable bids to be prepared efficiently and accurately; and when a contract has been entered into, (2) to provide a priced Bill of Quantities for use in the periodic valuation of works executed.
In order to attain these objectives, works are itemized in the Bill of Quantities in sufficient detail to distinguish between the
different classes of works, or between works of the same nature carried out in different locations or in other circumstances which may
give rise to different considerations of cost. Consistent with these requirements, the layout and content of the Bill of Quantities are required to be
as simple and brief as possible.
The large data bank of information contained in the Bill of Quantities can be used in many ways to help the post-contract control of a project.
​*QUANTITY SURVEYOR*​
Bill of Quantities form a part of the contract in many countries. The World Bank and FIDIC documents also include Bill of Quantities.
In order to produce the Bill of Quantities, a detailed quantity survey or materials takeoff has to be completed. The services are provided by a professional Quantity Surveyor (QS).
A Quantity Surveyor is usually hired by the owner at the inception of a project. The QS makes cost feasibility studies, establishes construction budget, makes cost checks at all stages of the design process, and prepares a final Bill of Quantities. This Bill of Quantities is included in the bidding documents of the project. The bidders use this information, along with the construction drawings and specifications, as the basis for their pricing of the work.
The QS advises the owner on contractual arrangements and compiles certificates of interim and final payment to the contractor doing the work.
Based on their detailed knowledge of construction costs, the Quantity Surveyors can provide design cost planning service that allows customers to decide on their total budget, even before any design work is commissioned. Without cost planning, designs may result in bids that are too expensive.
​*AN OVERVIEW OF BILLS OF QUANTITIES*​
The Bills of Quantities are usually indicated by items of work, units of measurement, quantities of work, rate for doing the work, and total value of the work. An example is shown below:
Item ID
Description of item
Unit of measurement
Quantity of work
Rate in US $
Total amount in US $
1
Reinforced cement concrete work in grade beams (attaining compressive strength of 3,000 psi in 28 days) with the leanest permissible mix, 2:3:6 with 3/4" down graded crushed stone as coarse aggregate and coarse sand with an FM not less than 2.7 as fine aggregate.
Cubic yard
1,000
75
75,000​
Usually the contractor goes through the Bills of Quantities and would quote her/his rate as a percentage above or below the rates indicated.
Even though the QS employed by the owner provides a detailed estimate for the project, sometimes the rates and total amount to do the works may not be shown in the Bills of Quantities. In that case, the bidder provides the rates of the items at which she/he is capable to do the works.
Pricing of different items of work are done on the basis of the cost of materials, equipment, labor, and overheads and profit.
Materials: The materials costs are calculated by examining the material quotations received from suppliers, applying appropriate wastage factors, and delivery charges.
Equipment: Cost of equipment is calculated usually as a percentage of the cost of materials. Depending on whether the equipment is owned or rented, this percentage will vary.
Labor: The most difficult element to price is the labor cost. Most of the times, it is not sufficient to rely on published standard rates. Allowances for absences due to sickness, loss of time due to inclement weather, overtime, etc. are required to be built in to arrive at a pragmatic all-inclusive labor rate. Rate of productivity is another factor that plays an important role in fixing labor prices.
Overheads and profit: Once the cost of materials, equipment, and labor has been added up, a percentage for overhead and profit is added to the item rate. This percentage may vary from project to project depending on how well the document has been prepared by the QS and also on market conditions. It may range from 2.5 to over 25 percent.

Once the pricing of all individual items for all trades is completed, the amounts are carried to a summary page to indicate the total bid price.
​*PREPARATION OF SCHEDULE FROM BILL OF QUANTITIES*​
A schedule of works may be prepared from the Bill of Quantities.
Example:
Assume the total amount of labor envisaged to complete a certain item of work is $240,000. The Bill of Quantities indicate that labor cost (including the cost of all types of labor) per hour for the work is $240. In that case the total time required to complete the work will be 1,000 hours. If we allow 40 hours per week, then total duration of the work would be 25 weeks.

​*POST-CONTRACT USE OF BILL OF QUANTITIES*​
The Bill of Quantities virtually works as a data bank for the successful contractor. The breakdown of materials, equipment, and labor prices may be in some cases manipulated to get the maximum percentage profit from any changes instructed by the client.
Example:
Assume that $40 was the accepted labor rate and 10 percent was the accepted overhead and profit rate for an item of work. The materials cost was accepted to be $60. The total item rate (assuming that there was no equipment cost involved), therefore, was $110 ($40+$60+$10) per unit. Now if a change in material specification is ordered by the client, and if cost of newly specified material is $80, then the item rate would be $132 ($40+$80+$12) per unit.

For large quantities of work, the materials suppliers may be willing to give a discount once the project has been awarded. Often a discount of even 2 percent on material prices can make a significant difference to the profitability of a contract.
Profit margin can also be increased by providing incentive to the labor forces. Rate of an item is usually based on the theoretical productivity of the trade workers. Assume that an increase of 10 per cent on labor rates increases the productivity of labor by 20 percent. If an item of work requires 1,000 hours to be completed under normal circumstances (and as envisaged in the contract), then with this increased rate of wages, the duration of the work could be reduced to about 835 hours. Assume that the original labor cost was envisaged to be $240,000 @$240 per hour. With an increase of 10 per cent, the new labor cost would be $264 per hour, but the total labor cost would be reduced to $ 220,440.
​*SOME OTHER ADVANTAGES OF THE USE OF BILL OF QUANTITIES*​
Save the cost and time of several contractors measuring the same design in order to calculate their bids for competition. 
Provide a consistent basis for competitive bids so that the contractor who is the most efficient and least expensive in providing the items of work is likely to be commissioned for the job.
Provide an open basis for the contract; the client provides an extensive and clear statement of the work he/she requires and the contractor states the price at which he/she is prepared to undertake the job.
Provide a very strong basis for financial administration of the contract.
​http://www.tamu.edu/faculty/choudhury/index.html​​​


----------



## الأيهم امرير (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع, لكن عندي مشكلة إنه ال part 4 يعطيني إنه غير موجود
ممكن تفيدوني


----------

